# Book on caring pigeons



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Can any of you recommend a good book on how to care for pigeons when they are sick? I'm going to see if I can buy a book on the Internet about pigeon care because the libraries here don't carry any.

I don't know if I'll ever have to use it, but you never know.

There are no vets close by that will take care of pigeons if they are ill here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

I can't really recommend any book on care of sick pigeons, except the one by Mathew M. Vriends.

You already know, that we have alot of information in the forum, as well as basic steps to take for stabilizing a sick pigeon, which is the very first step in caring for a sick bird.

There are lots of things we all do including how to determine what is wrong, with the initial exam, (also in the forum) & getting the bird a fecal to determine what may be the problem, which may or may not require a vet. Usually if it is serious it is best to find a rehabber or avian vet anyway.

The pigeon supply houses would be a source of reference, especially Siegels. You can order a catalog from them for free and it lists typical diseases that pigeons can get, (right after the table of contents) with symptoms and then how to prevent them. You can find a list of their products in the catalog by disease. It doesn't cover everything, but does have the basics. 

You should also call the other supply houses and see if you can get their catalogs as they have different information and products to offer.

I'm sure others will be along with more recommendations.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got an expensive library and it's both too much and not enough. Besides the book THE PIGEON by Wendell M. Levi 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/09...6?v=glance&n=283155&n=507846&s=books&v=glance

there's not much else out there that's specific to pigeons. That book is very comprehensive but the treatment for illnesses section is rather out of date. For most of us, we rely on the online references that are sprinkled through the current and archived threads here on PigeonTalk as Treesa has indicated or we go more hardcore in various avian veterinary books. The difficulties there are mostly because what's specific to some species of birds may not apply to pigeons and vice-versa. 

Dr. David Marx published one that you can get called A VETERINARY APPROACH TO PIGEON HEALTH. I think you can order that one through some of the pigeon supply houses or the AU... something like that.

But pigeons are ultimately as varied as humans when it comes to illnesses and injury. How many ways can they break a leg, wing or other parts and how many different illnesses they can get (including diabetis) is enormous. Geriatric pigeons have many of our same old-age ailments, as well. It can be a nightmare if you want to try to cover all the bases.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Garye, I don't know of any books but if you have any licensed rehabbers in your area, they should have experience in working with sick pigeons and maybe you could talk with them and get some hands on experience. I know it helped me tremendously when we first started out picking up ferals. Fortunately, I had (and still do) a wonderful rehabber who took a lot of time to show us how to check birds, feed them and generally care for them. There is nothing like hands-on experience.

Too, you may want to join the American Wildlife Rehabilitators Association. They produce a magazine/newsletter that carries some great articles on caring for birds/mammals. While they may not have many articles on pigeon care, I have found that even the information they give for other birds is very helpful in working with pigeons.

I will say that you can't find better information anywhere than what is on this website. From time to time, I go back and make copies of some of the old threads and the information has been very helpful. I don't know how to do the "thread" links here on the forum but one person that I have learned a lot from is Fred2344 who, in January 2002, wrote extensive info on caring for pigeons.

Hope this helps,

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a couple of books............The Pigeon by Levi, and Dr. Marx's book. Both are excellent but the best one I have is "The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health & Management" by Dr. Colin Walker. Not only is there lots of info, but very good color pics. I recommend it highly. It's kind of pricey, but you only have to buy it once.....................It can be found at http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-health.html


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, it would be lovely to get ahold of a rehabber for birds around here, but all people seem to want to take care of are dogs. There's no one that wants to be bothered with birds. So, I just thought I'd read up on some stuff myself and see what I can learn on my own. I don't plan on opening a shop because I know I don't have the education for it and there are no schools near where I live that teach anything about birds. Everything is either in or around Boston and that's too far for me to travel when I'm working full time and going to school too. I wish I could find something nearby and I'm still keeping an eye out for that too but so far no luck.

I just kinda keep an eye on my flock out here. But I thought books may help me in the future.

I'm going to check into the books you all listed so far.

Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye, it does seem hard at times to get a hold of all the information that you'd eventually like to have your mind wrapped around. But, with some patience, more or less  , it happens over time just 'cause your attention is on it. When I hear of folks like Teresa or Maggie having the opportunity to work w/a rehabber who also shows them things, I think that is a win win situation all the way around. And, of course, it all comes full circle because they pass the information along by posting here on topics as does every one else who brings the uniqueness of their experience or the information that they have gleaned over time through experience, reading, and discussion. I can't agree with everyone more that there is quite alot to be learned here through the search engine, and also, that if there is a particular topic you want to know about and you're wondering, for instance, what would Fred 2344 or Fred 128 have to say about this, you can do a specific search on if any given member has posted to an issue through the advanced search mode. That is very valuable.

Something else that occurs here, is, that many members post some really good links to sites w/alot of information, and by keeping your bookmarks sorted by topic, you can just go for instance to a "'drug formulation bookmark folder and zoom right in on what you need. Just some thoughts on how to utilize some of the resources right here.

Jedd's also has a section at their website that goes over illlnesses that effects pigeons, and there are many others as well that get posted for folks here to add to their bookmarks, so it is really helpful to bookmark links for future reference.

One other thing I was wondering was if you'd ever looked at the AAV website to see if there is anyone posted close to you, so I'm sending this link your way:

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/locate-vet2.php?query_field=state&search_string=MA

Anyway, hope this helps,

fp

PS-Maggie, I have really appreciated Fred's work in the forum as well!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you've given me some hope, FP, there are at least a couple of towns listed on that list on that website that you sent me that are near me so maybe I can find my answers with them. It has been so difficult for me to find ANYONE near me that cares about birds. Your list has been about the closest. I'll have to check them out.

But I'm going to still try and read about pigeons on my own. I just want to learn about them.

Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

And that's the way it is, Nov.29, 2005. It's the best any of us can hope for.
Best of luck to you, and I hope one of them pan out for you. Also, Tufts has wild animal program, thought you might like to know that, I'm just not certain how close they are to you. 

Just keep using all the resources available to you, that would be the library, this site, and all the good links posted here. I think you'll find a wealth of information. 

Oh, by the way, don't forget, that if there is an issue of special interest, I'm sure that Pidgey the Poo will privately email you a download!!!

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, in searching the info on the forum, I found a thread that Googull started on 12/30/2004 where he asks everyone to post links to authoritative sites with medical information in that particular thread. He got some good results, particularly from "arty" (shows "former member") on 12/30/04. There are 8 pages of web links that deal with just about everything you can think of. I don't know how many sites are still up but many are because I've gone to them.

Caring for birds is almost like "learn as you go". You take the basics and expand on them to suit your own comfort level. 

BTW, this "arty" and others such as Maryco also listed a number of links in 12/04 and 1/05 that gives information on pigeon breeds and their behavior. 

There is great stuff on this forum.

Maggie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I have every intention of still browsing around on this website in the future for answers to my questions mainly because I have not found books out there that answer even half of what I've been interested in. 

It would be lovely if there was a webpage that listed remedies for pigeon ailments on this website so that if someone had a question about something, they could look at that one page. But I realize that's a lot of work and not everyone has the time for it. Even I'm having trouble finding time to work on my pigeon website.

But anyways, I still want to read what I can about pigeons and keep browsing on this site for more info on them. I don't think there's another site like this out there that talks about pigeons like this one does. So I'm hooked on this one.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Garye,

The thread that Maggie is mentioning is in our "Pigeon Daily" forum under "Resources." In that one thread there are many links that one can go to concerning many illnesses or injuries. There are also many threads in Resources that cover many health concerns regarding pigeons. You would probably enjoy checking it out. In the meantime, here is the link to "Medical Web Resources."

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8813

Linda


----------

